# Curado 100d cleaning questions.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I will be cleaning this said reel for a friend any tips appreciated.Its mint condition outside and dont cast very far yet.I will soak bearings in rubbing alcahol clean all parts with simple green n lube with royal purple grease n oil .Any advice or comments welcome tks .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its just like any other Shimano reel you have serviced. Clean everything and start lubricating the parts that require it.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I would suggest using something like lighter fluid instead of alcohol....then flush the lighter fluid out with acetone and blow the bearing out with compressed air......let dry for 10 minutes. Alcohol doesn't evaporate as quickly as the others.....and also doesn't cut grease as well. Just my .02.

Also, on the handle side bearing there are those funny white disks and clips that you have to monkey with a little to get a good free spool. Other than that, what bantam said. Good luck, and if you have any problems post em up.

One more thing I almost forgot. I actually did one last night........ended up changing out the gears because it has an aluminum main gear which is almost always nicked up. Makes the reel feel "ok" under zero load........but once you have tension on the line it will be rough. Nothing can be done besides change em out. You can change em to the brass curado 100dsv gears. Maybe they will be ok........but inspect em closely....."the teeth mainly". If you see any silver under the black coating..........it will be rough. It will work, but will be rough. If you do have to get em......make sure to get the pinion and main gear........part #'s bnt1325 and bnt2405. They run about $25 together.

Also, check the yoke post's.....they sometimes get corroded to. bnt2169

Hopefully it won't need any of this. Good luck Bubba.:texasflag
Schematic........ http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishi..._Profile/07CU100DSV_v1_m56577569830642637.PDF


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BustinTops said:


> I would suggest using something like lighter fluid instead of alcohol....then flush the lighter fluid out with acetone and blow the bearing out with compressed air......let dry for 10 minutes. Alcohol doesn't evaporate as quickly as the others.....and also doesn't cut grease as well. Just my .02.
> 
> Also, on the handle side bearing there are those funny white disks and clips that you have to monkey with a little to get a good free spool. Other than that, what bantam said. Good luck, and if you have any problems post em up.
> 
> ...


 What he said!...LOL BT and Bantam covered it..


----------



## GeauxRyan (Sep 14, 2010)

Be sure not to oil your side bearing at the handle, unless you clean it on a regular basis, those one-way bearings tend to get noisy and sluggish after a while. Go get some CorrosionX HD and you'll never have a problem. I just use all purpose oil from Auto Zone and typical grease, applying it lightly across the board and brushing in the oil. 

All-in-All, clean it well and make sure everything gets coated. Also, bite the bullet and buy extra bearings to keep in your bag, theres always someone in need.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard GeauxRyan...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Upon disassembling this 100d found the worm gear and pawl very gritty.The main aluminum gear was in great shape.I do my reel cleaning on a card table in the living room and am not sure I want to use lighter fluid and acetone.I soaked all five bearings in alcohol and than took them to the air hose and blow dried them.Added a lil royal purple grease to main shaft bearing,and a lil on the main gear and lightly coated the frame.Oiled all the bearings with royal purple .and seems to be better than new thanks for all the help once again.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

GeauxRyan said:


> Be sure not to oil your side bearing at the handle, unless you clean it on a regular basis, those one-way bearings tend to get noisy and sluggish after a while. Go get some CorrosionX HD and you'll never have a problem. I just use all purpose oil from Auto Zone and typical grease, applying it lightly across the board and brushing in the oil.
> 
> All-in-All, clean it well and make sure everything gets coated. Also, bite the bullet and buy extra bearings to keep in your bag, theres always someone in need.


Thank you and welcome aboard.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> Upon disassembling this 100d found the worm gear and pawl very gritty.The main aluminum gear was in great shape.I do my reel cleaning on a card table in the living room and am not sure I want to use lighter fluid and acetone.I soaked all five bearings in alcohol and than took them to the air hose and blow dried them.Added a lil royal purple grease to main shaft bearing,and a lil on the main gear and lightly coated the frame.Oiled all the bearings with royal purple .and seems to be better than new thanks for all the help once again.


 Hey Bubba, how you like that RP?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Hey Bubba, how you like that RP?


It is awsome thanks.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I use RP my self and love it.... Works great!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright Bubba! glad to hear she turned out smooth.


----------

